# NJ Bike Trails



## ErikH (Feb 16, 2011)

I live in PT Pleasant and Ocean County is very flat and boring. I am looking for nice long trails, hills, and windy roads. Any suggestions?


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

njbikemap.com


----------



## Paolin (Aug 6, 2012)

hi!

Saturday I rode on route 517 (I believe is Morris/ Warren County) and on the road called "Shades of Death" between Hope and Hackettstown. It's not that close to you but it's a great ride!


----------



## Hls811 (Sep 3, 2012)

Terex said:


> njbikemap.com


Very helpful!!


----------



## gpcyclist25 (Mar 22, 2011)

From your standpoint, its going to be hard if you don't put the bike in your car and drive it somewhere else. I live in Monmouth Cty and have the same problem, so I usually go out west to Princeton and ride the Sourlands out to Lambertville and back. Likewise, I do ride events up in Northern Jersey which are much hillier and have the related benefit of getting me familiar with those roads. But if you're talking about locally, I think you're going to have tough sledding finding decent topography.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Paolin said:


> hi!
> 
> Saturday I rode on route 517 (I believe is Morris/ Warren County) and on the road called "Shades of Death" between Hope and Hackettstown. It's not that close to you but it's a great ride!


Been wanting to do that one just for the name. A bit far for me but one of these days.


----------



## Paolin (Aug 6, 2012)

NJBiker72 said:


> Been wanting to do that one just for the name. A bit far for me but one of these days.


yep, same reason why I went there: the name. And, as it turned out, it's a great road to ride on too.


----------



## rlb81 (Feb 2, 2010)

Are you looking for trails or roads? See mtbnj.com for a great trail directory


----------

